# Terminator Wallpaper



## Triple-xXx (1. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe versucht das Terminator3 Wallpaper nachzu basteln, sieht zwar net 
schlecht aus aber ich könnte noch Hilfe gebrauchen!

Wie bekomm ich es hin, das man den Übergang zwischen den Gesichtshäften nicht sieht?

thx 4 help


----------



## Firerocker (1. August 2003)

mach das mit dem Radiergummi und stell die Deckkraft auf 50 % und spiel etwas damit, normal sollte es funzen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. August 2003)

Leg eine Ebenenmaske und zeichne da mit deckkraft 25-40 drin rum.


----------



## Triple-xXx (1. August 2003)

*Antworr*

Ja des mit dem Radiergummi hat nicht so
gut geklappt! muss noch des mit der Ebenenmaske versuchen!

THX


----------



## ischala (1. August 2003)

jap Ebenen Masken sind für sowas supi..

aber such dir doch ein besseres Robo Bildchen raus.. z.Z. gibt es doch ein haufen Pix davon in aller bester qualli....


viel spass weiterhin


----------



## Triple-xXx (1. August 2003)

*ja*

Ja also wär net schlecht wenn ich des so
hinbekommen würde:

Ich denk mal die haben auf das bild von rechts nach links einen verlauf von
hell nach dunkel und von links nach rechts hell dunkel gemacht! 

oder macht man sowas mit Beleutungseffekte?

thx 4 help


----------



## subzero (1. August 2003)

du musst einen Verlauf ziehen...
dort wo deine Nase ist.. damit es dort dunkler wird...

weil dein Bild ansich auch ziemlich hell ist.. musst du es dunkler werden lassen..


----------



## Triple-xXx (1. August 2003)

*Verlauf*

ich muss ja dann 2 Verläufe machen?
nur die eine Gesichtshäfte auswählen dann den Farbverlauf? und des gleiche dann
auf der anderen seite auch?

aber dann müsste ja dann das Bild weg sein und der Verlauf ist zu sehen?
müsste ich dann doch eine Verlaufsumstezungsebene erstellen?

oder eine neue ebene über dem Bild mit verlauf und dem Modus inernanderkopieren??

thx 4 help


----------



## bendis (1. August 2003)

Hi,

wenn du mit dem Radiergummi auf der Ebenenmaske zeichnest, stell den Modus auf "Airbrush", dann kannst du den Radier-Effekt sanfter "reinlaufen" lassen.

Da, wo die Haut und das Metall ineinander übergehen, evtl. mal versuchen, den Rand etwas nachzuzeichnen, damit es wie eine Kante, mit Schatten, aussieht.

Ich würde spaßeshalber auch nochmal mit den Ebenenmodi (Multiplizieren, Hartes Licht etc.) experimentieren, dass für oft zu sehr interessanten Effekten...


----------



## green (1. August 2003)

Auf deinem 2. Bild kommt das Licht von links, daher ist ab der Nase das Bild dunkler, was das einfuegen des 2. Bildes leichter macht.

am besten erreichst du das bei deinem Bild indem du eine Ebenenmaske erstellst und dann einen Farbverlauf an der richtigen Stelle einfuegst und/oder indem du den Lichteffekt nimmst und ein Licht links vom linken Gesicht erstellst. Dadurch dass dann die rechte Gesichtshaelfte dunkler ist merkt man den Uebergang kaum.


----------



## Hankman (2. August 2003)

Namd,

Ich würde vielleicht nach nem anderen Bild von dir suchen. Eins wo das Licht mehr von der Seite kommt, so dass es an der Nase sehr dunkel ist, 
so wie von diesem hässlichen Terminator-Ding  Also ich mein, das Bild, was du angehängt hast.

Und eben dazu passend auch ein Bild der Maschine, das dazu passt. Ich würd nicht versuchen, das bild mit verläufen dunkler zu bekommen. Eher mit brushes.

So long,
Hank


----------



## MikeMayaz (3. August 2003)

woher bekommt man Bilder der Maschine????


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. August 2003)

Von hier zum Beispiel.


----------



## Hankman (3. August 2003)

Joa, da hilft eigentlich nur 

Vielleicht zeigst du uns mal das fertige Bild, wenns soweit ist  
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie's dann geworden ist.

Hank


----------



## MikeMayaz (4. August 2003)

Ich habe gestern auch mal angefangen aber mein netzteil ist durchgeschmort bin also noch nicht fertig!!! Ich muss sagen ich habe auch nicht sauber gearbeitet aber mal ein Vorschlag.

Rebellion der Maschinen


----------



## Hankman (4. August 2003)

Das kommt der Sache doch schon sehr nahe !

Ein bissel unsauber an den Rändern, aber das hast du ja schon angesprochen. Sieht wirklich net schlecht aus  

Bis dann,
Hank


----------



## GFX-Helli (4. August 2003)

*Tutorial für sanfte Übergänge*

ein komplettes tutorial für sanfte übergänge gibbet hier 

Tutorial -Sanfte Übergänge 

das is sehr gut und funzt bei sowas prima,

mfg,

helli


----------



## Hankman (4. August 2003)

Ehm.. ist genau das selbe, wie schon gesagt.
Naja, willkommen im Board..
Super Signatur 

Hank


----------



## ischala (5. August 2003)

ging ganz flott 

wie findet ihr´s?


----------



## Hankman (5. August 2003)

Hey, sieht wirklich gut aus  
Die Beleuchtung passt auch wirklich gut.

Gefällt mir,
Hank


----------

